# need to make my 1.4 8v faster



## mk3poloo (Jul 25, 2010)

hi guys just joined the site looking for some tips on how to make my mk3 1.4 8v polo faster 
cant really be botherd with engine change so if anyones got other tips plsssssssssssss help


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

if only we had them in america ....


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

i guess it all depends on how much you want to spend and how fast you want to go. just a little faster, you can get a cat back exhaust and put a performance cam in it. then there is manifold back exhasut for a little more money. then there is turbo options and super charger options. it all depends on you and what you want to do/spend. opcorn:


----------



## mk3poloo (Jul 25, 2010)

well standard bhp is about 59 or 69 sumfin like that i already got an exhaust back box and induction kit i was thinkin to take up to 100bhp i was looking at remaps but dont hink its worth it got a quote for 299 gives me 5bhp more and 9% less fuel consumption when i first joined this site i was looking at turbos aswel but wasnt quiet sure if i could put one on a 8v or not and also dont mind spending 2 3grand


----------

